# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  "Αστεία Αθλητικά"

## MAKISG21

Σε αυτό το ση μείο θα μπορεί να γραφεί την γνόμη του περί αθλητικών θεμάτων.



 
         "O Bασσάρας θα'ναι στο ντέρμπι με τον Ολυμπιακό;" 

 
         "Κατάλαβα... Πάλι θα μας σφάξουν τα κοράκια..." 

 
         "Αχ, Παναγίτσα μου... Κάνε να μη μας αδικήσει η διαιτησία..."


Συνεχίζετε




ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

"....." 

 
 		"....." 

 
 		"....." 


Τέλος





ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

Συνεχίζετε...


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

Τέλος


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

"Η αλήθεια είναι πως κατέληξα στην επιλογή Φρισκ γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό οι διαιτητές έκαναν πολλά..." 

 
 		"Πως να το πω..." 

 
 		"Εκαναν πολλά..." 





Συνεχίζετε...


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

"....." 

 
 		"Λάθη..." 

 
 		"Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλάβατε..." 





Τέλος


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

"Η ΑΕΚ και ο κόσμος της έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα στα οποία πρέπει να επικεντρωθείτε, να δώσετε λύσεις σ' αυτά, παραμερίζοντας τα μικρά και ασήμαντα θέματα..." 

 
 		"Είμαι βέβαιη ότι η απόφασή σας θα είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση..." 

 
 		"Με εκτίμηση, Στέλλα Μπεζαντάκου. Τραγουδίστρια..." 






Συνεχίζετε...


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

"Πλάκα μου κάνετε;..." 




Τέλος


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## MAKISG21

Συνεχίζετε...

ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ:Contra.gr

----------


## MAKISG21

"....." 





Τέλος


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Contra.gr"

----------


## nasosvotanikos

100 χρονια παο θρησκεια ---γουεμπλευ

----------

